# Turkey Drumsticks - Crockpot vs. Oven



## JonathanL883 (Jul 3, 2013)

I bought some turkey drumsticks for dinner and I was wondering what method of cooking you woulld recommend. I'm considering doing them in the crockpot but I don't want them to disintegrate. I also would like to know what temperature is best for oven roasting in this case.

I have the following ingredients list:

3.5 pounds turkey drumsticks

1/8 cup coconut oil
1/8 cup olive oil
1/2 cup Chardonnay 
1 cup diced tomatoes

2 tablespoons dried thyme
2 tablespoons dried sage
2 tablespoons dried rosemary
2 tablespoons chopped garlic
1/4 cup chopped carrots
1/4 cup chopped celery
1 chopped onion

I've adopted this from a recipe on epicurious.com. Ideally the drumsticks would come as moist and as possible tender without falling apart.

Thanks for the advice,
Jonathan.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 3, 2013)

Do you want a crispier skin?  If so, oven.  If you don't care, crockpot.  No clue on how long etc. to cook them for though.  Never did turkey legs.  That's a VA Tech staple at their football games (Hokies mascot is the turkey) and we're rival UVA family so we'd avoid turkey legs!


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 3, 2013)

When I was a university student on a very limited budget, turkey drumsticks were cheap (not as cheap as Rama noodles, but the cheapest cut of meat around), I would cook them in the crockpot.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 3, 2013)

I like them oven barbequed or plain roasted.

350 degrees for an hour or so covered and another half hour to an hour uncovered.

The barbequed ones are great for kids to swing around and make a mess with, sort of like Henry VIII.

I like em roasted for a cheap Thanksgiving type meal.

I use a pair of needle nose pliers to remove the sticker things from mine after they have been roasted.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 3, 2013)

Once poultry is fully cooked continued cooking only degrades it.  Slow cookers dry out poultry.

Roast in the oven.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 3, 2013)

I don't use the oven or a crockpot.

I love to make turkey stew.  I always boil them in water for a long enough time so that the meat is tender and can be stripped from the bones and tendons which make the drumsticks extremely tough.  

Save some of the stock, freeze and use in other dishes.  The stock is very, very good.


----------



## Addie (Jul 5, 2013)

I have had them done off heat in a charcoal BBQ. Came out moist and tender. What I remember was there was a drip pan underneath the legs. In the meantime other meats were being done over more direct heat. Every time the lid was opened, the legs were turned and brushed with seasoned olive oil. Low and slow seem to be his method. And it worked. The meat was done to perfection and the skin Thanksgiving crispy. When I asked him what seasoning he put in the olive oil, he told me Bell's Seasoning. The legs were for picking later when everyone was looking for something to gnaw on but didn't want anything heavy. He sliced the meat off and it became finger food.


----------



## JonathanL883 (Jul 6, 2013)

I ended up making the drumsticks in the crockpot. I cooked them on high for a little over three hours on high before everyone was ready to eat.  They would  have been great  had I been able to give them another 30 minutes or so.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 9, 2013)

I generally stew turkey drumsticks.  Then,  I cube the meat and make a simple salad with tomato chunks, lg dice green bell pepper and diced onion. Stir in some mayo, salt and pepper to taste. Chill overnight for best flavor.  Unfortunately, my garden didn't produce much of anything this year and I haven't found turkey legs in the store all summer.  I really crave this salad.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Sep 9, 2013)

Ooooo I forgot about that one. Turkey Salad. Yes to drums and thighs for most flavor. I haven't grilled a turkey this summer, so no drumsticks at my house either.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2013)

I haven't seen any turkey drumsticks in my grocery store either. Maybe there weren't any three legged turkeys this year. 

Hey, it is only an observation. What other explanation is there when they sell only one leg?


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 9, 2013)

If I boil up a bunch, I make turkey and noodles.  Just throw in some celery and onion to the broth and pitch in some nice thick homemade noodles (pre-cooked). I add in a bit of sage, rosemary, etc. stir in the turkey and adjust seasoning.  Add a bit of cornstarch or flour slurry to thicken (cream of something soup works too) and it is done. In this area folks serve it over mashed potatoes. I don't as my hubby thinks that is gross.   I also make turkey soup with celery, onions, and carrots. Picky hubby hate brothy soup, so I don't make the soup very often.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2013)

I am more of a beef stew/chicken noodle soup. But if I have a turkey leg, I roast it and then it becomes a small pot of soup. I am definitely not a fan of white poultry meat. But I do like the legs. And the meat on a turkey leg is so good in soup.


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 9, 2013)

My family prefers the dark meat, too.  Usually the cats get fed the breast meat if I do a whole chicken or turkey.  White meat just doesn't have enough flavor or moisture  for us.  Glad to know There are others who feel the same.


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2013)

Raspberrymocha55 said:


> My family prefers the dark meat, too.  Usually the cats get fed the breast meat if I do a whole chicken or turkey.  White meat just doesn't have enough flavor or moisture  for us.  Glad to know There are others who feel the same.



When my daughter makes lasagna, she likes to have meat in it. Sometimes it is tiny meatballs, other times it is chicken. She knows I HATE the white meat, so she makes one corner without any meat for me. I don't care how healthy it is. I don't like it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 9, 2013)

Addie said:


> When my daughter makes lasagna, she likes to have meat in it. Sometimes it is tiny meatballs, other times it is chicken. She knows I HATE the white meat, so she makes one corner without any meat for me. I don't care how healthy it is. I don't like it.



When I make lasagna, I put a pound of Italian sausage and 4 pounds of cheese in it! Lasagna is meant to be delicious!


----------



## Addie (Sep 9, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> When I make lasagna, I put a pound of Italian sausage and 4 pounds of cheese in it! Lasagna is meant to be delicious!



I agree with you. But when my daughter decides to put chicken in her lasagna, I want no part of any white meat. But when she puts the tiny meat balls in it, I will gladly have two helpings of it and still take some home.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> I haven't seen any turkey drumsticks in my grocery store either. Maybe there weren't any three legged turkeys this year.
> Hey, it is only an observation. What other explanation is there when they sell only one leg?



Turkey parts are an industry in itself.  Smoked parts are another industry. We can get legs, thighs, wings, necks, innards and breasts fresh at the grocery store year round.  I read somewhere that parts outsell whole birds by a very large margin.
I personally like the dark too.  Thighs take first place for me. or the flat part of the wing.



Raspberrymocha55 said:


> My family prefers the dark meat, too.  Usually the cats get fed the breast meat if I do a whole chicken or turkey.  White meat just doesn't have enough flavor or moisture  for us.  Glad to know There are others who feel the same.



Lucky cats.  My family is the opposite. When I make a turkey, I have to slice some breast and reserve it or there will be no white meat left.
I like dark meat.  I think they like white because they have gravy to pour over it.



GotGarlic said:


> When I make lasagna, I put a pound of Italian sausage and 4 pounds of cheese in it! Lasagna is meant to be delicious!



I love sausage in my lasagna.  I like meatballs in my lasagna.  I slice both and use them in the layering.
I also like vegetarian lasagna.  No meat, just a combination of cheeses.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 14, 2013)

JonathanL883 said:


> I bought some turkey drumsticks for dinner and I was wondering what method of cooking you woulld recommend. I'm considering doing them in the crockpot but I don't want them to disintegrate. I also would like to know what temperature is best for oven roasting in this case.
> 
> I have the following ingredients list:
> 
> ...


If the drumsticks look as though they could support a turkey that could take over the world (!) they'll probably be tough so I'd be inclined to casserole or braise them in the Crockpot. In my experience eating the enormous ones  roasted isn't a very good experience.

 The last turkey drumstick I bought weighed nearly 3 pounds on its own and served me 2 main meals and plate of sandwiches and cost about $3 - talk about economical! I wouldn't have wanted to meet that turkey in a dark alley!


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 14, 2013)

Addie said:


> I haven't seen any turkey drumsticks in my grocery store either. Maybe there weren't any three legged turkeys this year.
> 
> Hey, it is only an observation. What other explanation is there when they sell only one leg?


 

And I just thought they'd perfected a way to breed legs without the turkey attached!

 In the UK they sell turkey "crowns" which is just the breast meat on the bone with the rest of the turkey removed. The thinking behind this is that "no-one" likes the dark meat. They seem very popular but I think they've taken away the best part. I expect they are very useful for the catering industry around Christmas as you don't have to be a very skilled carver to portion the meat. 

 I hope reading this doesn't give you my cold. I decamped to the old house while the gas man mended the central heating boiler at the new one. The old house is often colder inside than it is outside but armed with hot water bottles and winter fleecy PJs I was perfectly healthy. Here at the old house the heating works perfectly and it's very cosy despite all the boxes awaiting removal and what's happened? I've been here a week and suddenly have developed a humdinger of a head cold - runny nose, sneezing, coughing, head-ache - the whole 9 yards! I never get colds probably due to all the fresh air I get at the stables so where this one's come from I've no idea as I haven't been near anyone else's cold. Oh, and my ears ache. I'm going to bed. 

 Night-night.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 16, 2013)

I brown the legs or thighs or both in my dutch oven. I add several smashed garlic cloves near the end. (so I don't burn the garlic) Once nice and brown, I add beer or chicken stock and put it into a 300°f oven covered for 1 hour.

I remove the pan and check for liquid and pour bottled BBQ sauce over them.  Not to much. Just a little bit more than a 1/2 cup.
I return them to the oven for 1 more hour uncovered.  Adding more liquid as required.
Let them sit for an hour or so covered and serve.

Very, very good and so tender.

Addie.  Do you have Publix in your area?  They always have turkey parts.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2013)

Just picked up two drumsticks with thighs and back portions.  These will be my extra lunches and bones for stock for gravy.  I was looking at the Swanson's Turkey stock and it has way too much sodium.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just picked up two drumsticks with thighs and back portions.  These will be my extra lunches and bones for stock for gravy.  I was looking at the Swanson's Turkey stock and it has way too much sodium.



Thighs are nice to bone out, stuff and tie up as a small roast or turkey braciole.  It sound like a big job but it only takes a few minutes and makes a nice presentation.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just picked up two drumsticks with thighs and back portions.  These will be my extra lunches and bones for stock for gravy.  I was looking at the Swanson's Turkey stock and it has way too much sodium.



Good to know.  I'd been looking for turkey stock in the stores, and realized I had 2 quarts of homemade in the freezer, leftover from T'giving in July.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thighs are nice to bone out, stuff and tie up as a small roast or turkey braciole.  It sound like a big job but it only takes a few minutes and makes a nice presentation.



If I do it plain, I can set it up for lunches in a few different ways.  Thanks for the idea, though!

I plan on turkey and noodles for the drumsticks.


----------



## CarlSchellenberger (Nov 16, 2013)

I don't know Mom's recipe, but she cooks them in the crockpot. When I call her tonight, I'll ask about it.

Carl


----------



## Addie (Nov 16, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just picked up two drumsticks with thighs and back portions.  These will be my extra lunches and bones for stock for gravy.  I was looking at the Swanson's Turkey stock and it has way too much sodium.



I am sure the workers at the Swanson plant get to bring some of the stock home. I can't help wondering if their wives read the labels and if they do, do they still use it? I know I wouldn't. So I went wandering and look what I found. And they have organic . 

Amazon.com: better than bouillon turkey base: Grocery & Gourmet Food


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 16, 2013)

Addie said:


> I am sure the workers at the Swanson plant get to bring some of the stock home. I can't help wondering if their wives read the labels and if they do, do they still use it? I know I wouldn't. So I went wandering and look what I found. And they have organic .
> 
> Amazon.com: better than bouillon turkey base: Grocery & Gourmet Food



Yes, I bought that and a jar of their clam base, too!  I like Better Than Bouillon products.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 16, 2013)

Addie said:


> I am sure the workers at the Swanson plant get to bring some of the stock home. I can't help wondering if their wives read the labels and if they do, do they still use it? I know I wouldn't. So I went wandering and look what I found. And they have organic .
> 
> Amazon.com: better than bouillon turkey base: Grocery & Gourmet Food


No go for me. It has soy oil and autolyzed yeast extract. Since MSG is a natural component of the autolized yeast  extract, it doesn't have to be listed separately.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 17, 2013)

taxlady said:


> No go for me. It has soy oil and autolyzed yeast extract. Since MSG is a natural component of the autolized yeast  extract, it doesn't have to be listed separately.



Rob doesn't eat any soups or gravy in restaraunts to avoid msg, he is leery of a lot of seasonings too.  Msg just makes him feel terrible.  He's lucky that he found someone that not only can cook from scratch, but enjoys doing it!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 17, 2013)

bakechef said:


> Rob doesn't eat any soups or gravy in restaraunts to avoid msg, he is leery of a lot of seasonings too.  Msg just makes him feel terrible.  He's lucky that he found someone that not only can cook from scratch, but enjoys doing it!


I don't eat soups or gravies in restos either. Salad dressings are suspect too, though usually okay if made in house. 

I first noticed the "MSG headache" in the late '70s. I've been reading labels since then. I remember shopping with Stirling before we got engaged. I told him to read the label for some Knorr soup (he liked to make chip dip with it). Not only was MSG high on the list of ingredients, salt was the second ingredient.  

At one time, Chinese restos were the safest place for me to eat. They knew what MSG was and would make me food with no MSG. Lots of other restos didn't know what MSG was, so even when they said there was no MSG, there might be.


----------



## Mad Cook (Nov 17, 2013)

taxlady said:


> I don't eat soups or gravies in restos either. Salad dressings are suspect too, though usually okay if made in house.
> 
> I first noticed the "MSG headache" in the late '70s. I've been reading labels since then. I remember shopping with Stirling before we got engaged. I told him to read the label for some Knorr soup (he liked to make chip dip with it). Not only was MSG high on the list of ingredients, salt was the second ingredient.
> 
> At one time, Chinese restos were the safest place for me to eat. They knew what MSG was and would make me food with no MSG. Lots of other restos didn't know what MSG was, so even when they said there was no MSG, there might be.


I avoid MSG, not because of the headache but because things containing it taste vile, despite the claims that MSG tasteless.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2013)

Let's get back to cooking turkey drumsticks.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 17, 2013)

I rarely see turkey parts sold here.  You'll see whole turkeys and breasts frozen and fresh close to the holidays, but the individual parts are rare to find.  I have seen smoked wings on occasion.

I would love to see bone in 1/2 turkey breasts year round, I would cook them often.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 17, 2013)

Same thing here, the parts disappear as soon as Thanksgiving is in the air.  Makes it hard for two person households.  Shrek loves breast and I love dark meat...the rest of the turkey makes enough for an army or too many leftovers.

I did get two Cornish game hens yesterday.  Shrek said something about only making mashed potatoes OR stuffing...I laughed. Two cans on cranberry sauce, too, I like the whole berry and Shrek likes the jellied stuff.

Opposites do attract.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 17, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I rarely see turkey parts sold here.  You'll see whole turkeys and breasts frozen and fresh close to the holidays, but the individual parts are rare to find.  I have seen smoked wings on occasion.
> 
> I would love to see bone in 1/2 turkey breasts year round, I would cook them often.



I see you are in NC.  Do you have a Bilo? Publix? Ingles? Food Lion? In the meat dept right next to the fresh chicken you will find turkey parts.
I cannot imagine turkey parts being so hard to come by, when they are so readily available here.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 17, 2013)

Rob likes both white and dark but is partial to dark and I only eat white.  He was excited when I told him that I'd be cooking a whole turkey this year so he can get a drumstick.

he doesn't like any cranberry so I get to make whatever I want there, or just a can of jellied stuff.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 17, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> I see you are in NC.  Do you have a Bilo? Publix? Ingles? Food Lion? In the meat dept right next to the fresh chicken you will find turkey parts.
> I cannot imagine turkey parts being so hard to come by, when they are so readily available here.



No Bilo, Publix (one being built, opening next year), Ingles.  I do work at a Food Lion but my store doesn't carry the parts any time but during the holidays.

We do have Kroger, Harris Teeter, Lowes, Whole Foods, Fresh Market etc..  I haven't noticed it in these store on the regular, maybe it's the area?


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2013)

Just a reminder.  Even if you shop in a supermarket, you can ask the meat guy for anything that's not out on the shelves.  They often have stuff out back they can package and give you.


----------



## Addie (Nov 17, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> Just a reminder.  Even if you shop in a supermarket, you can ask the meat guy for anything that's not out on the shelves.  They often have stuff out back they can package and give you.



Andy, I have a problem doing that. I am too short to reach the buzzer to alert them in the back room. So since they are always putting fresh products out, I just wait until someone comes out.

I do stand outside in every rainstorm hoping it will help me grow. If that doesn't start working soon, I am going to have to find some cow patties to stand in.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 17, 2013)

Addie said:


> Andy, I have a problem doing that. I am too short to reach the buzzer to alert them in the back room. So since they are always putting fresh products out, I just wait until someone comes out.
> 
> I do stand outside in every rainstorm hoping it will help me grow. If that doesn't start working soon, I am going to have to find some cow patties to stand in.



Ask a tall person nearby to press the buzzer for you, just like some people ask a tall person to get something from a top shelf


----------



## Addie (Nov 17, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Ask a tall person nearby to press the buzzer for you, just like some people ask a tall person to get something from a top shelf



 I am always doing that. Just about anything I usually buy is on the top shelf. Being only 4'8" is no picnic.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I rarely see turkey parts sold here.  You'll see whole turkeys and breasts frozen and fresh close to the holidays, but the individual parts are rare to find.  I have seen smoked wings on occasion.
> 
> *I would love to see bone in 1/2 turkey breasts year round, I would cook them often.*



If you shop in a grocery store with a real meat department ask them to saw a whole frozen turkey or breast in half.  The bag of giblets in the whole turkey gets chewed up, not a big problem though.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 17, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> If you shop in a grocery store with a real meat department ask them to saw a whole frozen turkey or breast in half.  The bag of giblets in the whole turkey gets chewed up, not a big problem though.



I know where I work, pork and beef can be run across the saw but not poultry, I'm not sure if it is a company policy or a state health department thing.  Poultry can't be run through the grinders either.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 17, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I know where I work, pork and beef can be run across the saw but not poultry, I'm not sure if it is a company policy or a state health department thing.  Poultry can't be run through the grinders either.



I need to check next time I hit the market, it never used to be a problem.

The poultry police strike again!


----------



## Addie (Nov 17, 2013)

bakechef said:


> I know where I work, pork and beef can be run across the saw but not poultry, I'm not sure if it is a company policy or a state health department thing.  Poultry can't be run through the grinders either.



Most big grocery stores have more than one saw. The store I shop at is the newest and largest one in their chain. There is no way they could keep up with the demand with just one saw. So I am sure that at least one saw is designated just for poultry. I do know they have six grinders. They are right near the window. I do know that in this state, in bakeries, meat departments, etc. all equipment that handles raw foods such as eggs, meat, etc. has to be broken down at the end of the day, cleaned and sterilized. Since my store shuts down their back room at seven o'clock p.m., they break down throughout the day different pieces of equipment. 

At my store, the back room is huge and has a large window the public can watch through. I have seen at least four workers standing at a saw cutting up animals. I am sure one of them were doing poultry.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 17, 2013)

My store always has turkey parts.  They must sell in my area.  They have to do something with them if they want to sell breasts!  One time I bought a frozen turkey and it was missing a wing!  LOL  I usually tuck the wings behind, but his one wing was just waving in the air with nothing to tuck!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 21, 2013)

bakechef said:


> No Bilo, Publix (one being built, opening next year), Ingles.  I do work at a Food Lion but my store doesn't carry the parts any time but during the holidays.
> We do have Kroger, Harris Teeter, Lowes, Whole Foods, Fresh Market etc..  I haven't noticed it in these store on the regular, maybe it's the area?



Maybe the area?  I know those stores here sell them. We have all but Lowes. Our Lowes is a home improvement center.



bakechef said:


> I know where I work, pork and beef can be run across the saw but not poultry, I'm not sure if it is a company policy or a state health department thing.  Poultry can't be run through the grinders either.



Wow. I used to always have fresh/frozen/fryers chickens cut in 1/2 with no problem.  But it has been awhile.



CarolPa said:


> My store always has turkey parts.  They must sell in my area.  They have to do something with them if they want to sell breasts!  One time I bought a frozen turkey and it was missing a wing!  LOL  I usually tuck the wings behind, but his one wing was just waving in the air with nothing to tuck!



You have to have seen a turkey processing plant to know how that missing wing came to be.
I had a chicken and turkey processing plant as one of my best customers. I many times had to go into the facility to look at equipment.
It was very hard to plan lunch on those days.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 21, 2013)

When you are carving the turkey and plating up the meat, do you take the meat off the drumsticks or just put them out whole?  I like to pull the meat off, but some tell me just to put them out whole.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 21, 2013)

Whole, because they are MINE!!!!!


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 22, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Whole, because they are MINE!!!!!




LOL  Everyone in my family likes dark meat except my husband, but I prefer the thighs to the drumsticks.  I am cooking 2 turkeys so I get more dark meat than one big turkey.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> When you are carving the turkey and plating up the meat, do you take the meat off the drumsticks or just put them out whole?  I like to pull the meat off, but some tell me just to put them out whole.



It seems to me that if you put them out whole, people might take that as an invitation to help themselves to the whole drumstick. In fact, maybe that's the motivation behind the suggestion


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 22, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> It seems to me that if you put them out whole, people might take that as an invitation to help themselves to the whole drumstick. In fact, maybe that's the motivation behind the suggestion




If I leave them whole, no one eats them, then when they are wrapping up leftovers to take home they will grab them.  I think it's better to cut the meat off and I think I will insist on it this year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 22, 2013)

It's the caveman in us, wanting to munch on a whole leg...


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> If I leave them whole, no one eats them, then when they are wrapping up leftovers to take home they will grab them.  I think it's better to cut the meat off and I think I will insist on it this year.



That's what I would do! At my house, people take what I give them, not whatever they want!


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 22, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> That's what I would do! At my house, people take what I give them, not whatever they want!




Same here GG.  At my house, people are so glad they didn't have to cook dinner that they will eat what's in front of them.  LOL


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Same here GG.  At my house, people are so glad they didn't have to cook dinner that they will eat what's in front of them.  LOL



I meant the drumsticks! They would not be wrapping up leftovers and taking what they want!


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 22, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> I meant the drumsticks! They would not be wrapping up leftovers and taking what they want!




Ok. I misunderstood.  It is such a tradition for my guests to pack up leftovers that I intentionally prepare much more food than is needed for the meal.  They even bring their own containers!  This came from eating at my MIL's al those years and there were never any leftovers.  Eating leftovers the next day is an essential part of Thanksgiving, IMO.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Nov 22, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Ok. I misunderstood.  It is such a tradition for my guests to pack up leftovers that I intentionally prepare much more food than is needed for the meal.  They even bring their own containers!  This came from eating at my MIL's al those years and there were never any leftovers.  *Eating leftovers the next day is an essential part of Thanksgiving, IMO.*



I agree!  

I have only had Thanksgiving dinner away from home twice in my life and each time I cooked a full dinner so I could have leftovers when I got home.

Of course, that could be the reason I spend my life on a diet!


----------



## Addie (Nov 22, 2013)

My daughter always send me home with a big plateful of leftovers. She knows to save the meat from the leg for me. I do not like white meat on any bird. But she never gives me enough of my favorite. The stuffing! I would be happy with a big plate of just the stuffing. She also gives me a container of gravy to take with me. One can never have too much gravy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 22, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Ok. I misunderstood.  It is such a tradition for my guests to pack up leftovers that I intentionally prepare much more food than is needed for the meal.  They even bring their own containers!  This came from eating at my MIL's al those years and there were never any leftovers.  Eating leftovers the next day is an essential part of Thanksgiving, IMO.



Okay. It sounded to me like you were unhappy that people wanted you to serve the drumsticks whole, then no one ate them, then someone took them home. 

Trust me - I understand the importance of Thanksgiving leftovers. I'm making a 12-pound turkey for the two of us  But when people eat at my house, I will pack up the leftovers they can have.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 22, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Trust me - I understand the importance of Thanksgiving leftovers. I'm making a 12-pound turkey for the two of us  But when people eat at my house, I will pack up the leftovers they can have.



We had that happen a few Thanksgivings ago.  My wife allowed the family to pack there own take home packages and they left no white meat for us.

I prefer dark meat, but to take all of the white meat taught us to never let guests do what we should have done ourselves.
Besides they took to much and we had little left over for us.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 23, 2013)

Roll_Bones said:


> We had that happen a few Thanksgivings ago.  My wife allowed the family to pack there own take home packages and they left no white meat for us.
> 
> I prefer dark meat, but to take all of the white meat taught us to never let guests do what we should have done ourselves.
> Besides they took to much and we had little left over for us.



Turkey is one of the few leftovers my husband will eat, and he will only eat it the next day, not for days, like I would.  While my guests are packing up their leftovers, I am also packing up mine.  I take enough for hot turkey sandwiches the next day.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 23, 2013)

Aunt Bea said:


> I agree!
> 
> I have only had Thanksgiving dinner away from home twice in my life and each time I cooked a full dinner so I could have leftovers when I got home.
> 
> Of course, that could be the reason I spend my life on a diet!




Until my MIL passed away, we went to her house every Thanksgiving, but I cooked a small turkey early in the morning before we left so we would have leftovers.  She always had a houseful for Thanksgiving, and any leftovers were left at her house because she had 2 grown sons who still lived with her.  She never knew I did this.  I did the same thing with a ham on Christmas and Easter.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 23, 2013)

My mom did the same, we always went to my grandmother's but we all loved Turkey leftovers.  My dad also made an awesome Turkey and dumpling soup, so we had to have the carcass from the turkey to make that happen.  The days following a holiday wouldn't be the same without that soup!


----------



## Addie (Nov 23, 2013)

Even though it is my daughter's house, I would never assume to just help myself to leftovers. It is her kitchen, not mine.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 24, 2013)

Addie said:


> Even though it is my daughter's house, I would never assume to just help myself to leftovers. It is her kitchen, not mine.




My guest don't "just help themselves," I tell them to take what they want.  I purposely make much more food than we will eat at the meal.  If they didn't take it I would end up throwing it away because it is much more than my husband and I will eat leftover.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 24, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> My guest don't "just help themselves," I tell them to take what they want.  I purposely make much more food than we will eat at the meal.  If they didn't take it I would end up throwing it away because it is much more than my husband and I will eat leftover.



So I'm curious to know what was this about:



CarolPa said:


> If I leave them whole, no one eats them, then when they are wrapping up leftovers to take home *they will grab them*.  I think it's better to cut the meat off and I think I will insist on it this year.



This sounds like you didn't want people to take the drumsticks.


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 24, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> So what was this about?
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *CarolPa*
> ...



No, I meant that I didn't understand why they didn't want them when they were on the table.  It made me think that they didn't like them.  Therefore, I didn't understand why they took them home.  

This year they will be carved and on the plate with the rest of the dark meat.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 24, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> No, I meant that I didn't understand why they didn't want them when they were on the table.  It made me think that they didn't like them.  Therefore, I didn't understand why they took them home.
> 
> This year they will be carved and on the plate with the rest of the dark meat.



Gotcha! Yes, I think it's better to serve it cut into portions. People don't like to feel like they're taking too much. Except when they can gnaw a big ol' turkey drumstick in the privacy of their own home


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2013)

GotGarlic said:


> Gotcha! Yes, I think it's better to serve it cut into portions. People don't like to feel like they're taking too much. Except when they can gnaw a big ol' turkey drumstick in the privacy of their own home



Oh, I'll gnaw on one in public and holler for Grog while I'm at it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I'll gnaw on one in public and holler for Grog while I'm at it.



Not everyone can pull that off ... but the Ogress can


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I'll gnaw on one in public and holler for Grog while I'm at it.




Next time you come for Thanksgiving dinner, I'll save all the drumsticks for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2013)

CarolPa said:


> Next time you come for Thanksgiving dinner, I'll save all the drumsticks for you!



You sure you want a couple of untamed Ogres at your table???


----------



## CarolPa (Nov 24, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You sure you want a couple of untamed Ogres at your table???




Yes!  I think you would fit in well with my family!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 24, 2013)

LOL!!!  Thanks!


----------



## Addie (Nov 26, 2013)

When I worked the Fair in Puyallup, Wa. they had a stand that sold only roasted turkey legs. A very big favorite by the amount of folks you saw walking around gnawing on their leg.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 26, 2013)

Them bones, them bones, them turkey leg bones. Started the stock with 4 turkey legs. Picked the meat and the bones are now roasting along with 2 wings and vegis. Back to the pot everything will go for a nice, long, slow simmer. Stock will get strained, reduced and fat skimmed.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Nov 27, 2013)

Addie said:


> When I worked the Fair in Puyallup, Wa. they had a stand that sold only roasted turkey legs. A very big favorite by the amount of folks you saw walking around gnawing on their leg.



We have a believe it or not a gas station (convenience store) that sells fried chicken. Its actually great fried chicken.
They also sell turkey legs. Never tried one, but I might now.

I found lots of smoked turkey legs at the grocery store yesterday. I bought one pack for beans. To try out, in place of smoked hocks.


----------



## Zagut (Jan 29, 2014)

Addie said:


> I do stand outside in every rainstorm hoping it will help me grow. If that doesn't start working soon, I am going to have to find some cow patties to stand in.






Addie, When you come to my house I'll politely have to ask you to remove your shoes. 

Good luck on growing up. I'm going the Peter Pan route. I don't want to. 


Sorry to dredge up an old thread but I bought a turkey for $.79 a pound and butchered it into parts. Gonna roast a wing tonight and was surfing for ideas for future meals. 

Thanks for the ideas in this thread and I'm sure I'll find more as I delve deeper into the past.


----------

